#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  site da claro mais uma vez invadido!!!!
Pessoal o site da claro mais uma vez invadido!!!!

Quem quiser ver é só dar uma passadinha no www.claro.com.br

:lol:

2x no mês...belo administrador!!!!!

Fui!

----------


## 1c3m4n

se alguem conhecer os responsaveis me avisa que estou disposto a mudar de emprego hahahhaah

----------


## 1c3m4n

ueh acabei de entrar lah e num vi nda

----------


## Fernando

HAHAH... hax0rs eh foda..

----------


## 1c3m4n

corrigindo.... agora eu vi... algumas vezes ele num entra com a mensagem de mtos acessos provavelmente apenas um ataque de DoS

----------


## PiTsA

aff ta fora do ar.... mas foi defacement ou o que desta vez?! que SO sera que os cara tão pra conseguir deixar tão ruim...

----------


## 1c3m4n

bom precisa ver se foi mesmo invadido ou se eles tao com pane pra variar

----------


## SDM

aff....fala serio hein....fora do ar denovo....eles levam a marca ao peh da letra....o site esta tao branco q o monito fica CLARO.....

...

uhahuauhaahu.....intenderam o trocadilho.....uahuhauhauhauha...desculpa...foi sem graca...eu sei  :Embarrassment: ops:

----------


## 1c3m4n

pqp se meu chefe me pega rindo desse jeito denovo eu to na rua hahahahahha

----------

Olha a msg que deixaram!!!!



"Break_IDS & GagO_XegadoS Was here, of Data Cha0s CLARO!!! CLARO!!! CLARO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! o mundo nao e o bastante admin ACOOOOOOOOOOORDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

Belo admin...esse ja ta na rua!! :lol:

----------


## 1c3m4n

jah avisaram lah no delta5?

----------


## vonlinkerstain

As coisas são tão claras para os usuários, que nós (tenho cel deles) sabemos até onde estão as senhas dos admins do site
ehhehehehehe
Ainda não tinha visto o site deles no ar esta semana...
Mas eles devem usar w2000 pois eu só consigo ver a página inicial deles, aqui no lin, e olha que eles usam javascript. Devem fazer o site no jbuilder ou naquele produto da micosoft.... sei lá qual

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Coitado do cara...
Deve estar dormindo 2segundos por dia..... ( e ainda deve ter pesadelos)
Queria ter uma câmera para tirar foto da cara dele, qdo ele percebeu, que tinham invadido eles denovo....
Afe...

Agroa, pelo menos, ele já voltou ao ar...

----------


## SDM

> jah avisaram lah no delta5?


sem duvida eles ja sabem :wink:

----------


## Fernando

huahuauhauh que propaganda da Delta5 voces ehin :P

----------


## mistymst

nossa..  :Smile:  assim eh cruel.

sem politicas de seguranca sux :P

axo q eu vou enviar meu curriculo para la e trabalhar com SSH, quem sabe eu ganho uns 3k/mes :>

----------


## vonlinkerstain

SSH??
Pra que tanta segurança, diz que manja de telnet que os caras te contratam,,,,
Agora veio-me uma dúvida à caxola. 
Se é assim que os caras tratam a segurança do site deles, imagino eu, o que é que não rola com as nossas conversas telefônicas?????????

----------


## Jim

> Se é assim que os caras tratam a segurança do site deles, imagino eu, o que é que não rola com as nossas conversas telefônicas?????????


Calma Von... ninguém vai espalhar teus segredos.............huahuauihasicuhiuhsihauhua..... imagina só a cena de um "chat de celular" na internet..... bah. que fiasquera.....

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Porra vcs não dormem mesmo!!!

É que nunca vi um celular da claro aqui em sampa, ser clonado, e da vivo (tisc morto) já vi vários, inclusive do meu primo que trampa lá!!
Agora fazendo esta relação, o site da vivo então deve ser um spreadsheet
hehehehe




> Calma Von... ninguém vai espalhar teus segredos.............huahuauihasicuhiuhsihauhua..... imagina só a cena de um "chat de celular" na internet..... bah. que fiasquera.....


Só estava especulando!!!
eehheehehheeh

Boa noite galera

----------

